# Training a Stray Vizsla?



## mdt2492 (Aug 4, 2013)

So my boyfriend works at a golf course and he found a precious little doggie. Since I had just moved into a new apartment that allowed pets, he thought she would make a good birthday present for me (and he just couldn't bring himself to take her to the shelted). Long story short we took her to the vet and out she was a vizsla and border collie mix and was around a year old. I'm really glad he brought her home because she is just a doll, but there are some issues.

First let me say, I've never trained any dog, let alone a vizsla, nor have I ever owned an inside dog. I grew up in the country and all of our dogs have been outside dogs who just kinda did whatever as long as they weren't mean. 

So. How do I train a vizsla that is no longer a puppy? She IS potty trained, so that's nice, and she does okay on walks unless there's a bunny or squirrel.

Here are our issues:
1) We need her to learn to like being in a crate instead of having to trick her into it. Most things I've read say to use food and let them start eating in it. Unfortunately Penny Mae could really care less about eating so using food to make her enter the crate is a lost cause. Once she's in she's fine, but I'd rather not have to trick her into it.

2) She really hates water...like a lot. She'll get her feet wet MAYBE and that's it. I'd really love to be able to take her to the lake creek with me and her actually enjoy herself instead of whining because I'm in the water and she can't get to me.

3) "Come" is only in her listening range if she's tired. If she's excited there's no way she even knows I'm giving a command, let alone her obey me. And sometimes she really just has an attitude and I can tell she knows what I want and she couldn't really careless.

4) She thinks its fun to jump on anyone who comes through the front door, or who is nice enough to pet her on the sidewalk. While my boyfriend and I have kind of gotten used to it I know some people really don't appreciate her excitement and for some reason "get down" is not working.

Those are the main things. I've taught her to "back up" when I want to go out the door first or without her, "slow down" when she's walking too fast on leash, and she sits and lays down on command (unless it's one of those times she knows what I want and doesn't care). I've had her for a month now and just don't think I'm training her correctly, she picks up on somethings and not others. Since she is not at all interested in treats, I'm at a loss, especially since we missed the puppy stage.

Help?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, mdt! There are tons of threads on the issues you're having, so I'd suggest using the search bar--just to the right and above the ads--to find a lot of good advice. 

That said one of the most important things to work on is bonding. Try hand feeding Penny Mae and see if that helps her trust you more and enjoy her food more. Eventually you could transfer that over into crate training by hand feeding her in there. A kong toy stuffed with kibble, pumpkin puree, cheese, a few treats, peanut butter, or whatever can do a lot towards getting them to like their crates. My puppy just passed out after licking out the last bit of peanut butter from her kong. It will take time though. 

Another general training tip is to make sure you are in control of the environment. Foresee any distractions or stumbling blocks and eliminate or compensate for them. If you're having guests over, stick Penny Mae on a leash beforehand. Let her drag it around and when they arrive, step on it to keep her from jumping. Or put her in her crate or behind a gate, only giving her attention when she is acting calmly. For recall, keep her on a long lead--not a retractable, just a rope clipped to her collar. Only say the command once and if she ignores it, then step on the lead and reel her in. 

If it's in your budget, I'd highly recommend getting a trainer to help you. They'll teach you how to train your dog, which is kind like the old phrase give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, but teach him to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime. 

Good luck with your girl and we'd love to see pics! With border collie and vizsla in her, she's got to be one bright pup.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What she said....and what CM keeps saying... Nose, eyes, ears, in that order, how dogs process information. 

http://www.cesarsway.com/the-scoop/features/7-Habits-of-Highly-Successful-Dog-Owners


----------



## mdt2492 (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could afford a trainer! But unfortunately I have to buy $400 worth of college books first. Thanks for the help though! 
Her disinterest in food is what blows my mind. She'll eat but she's never excited about it. We did get her a kong but she doesn't really grasp the concept of it...or she's just too lazy to care. lol
So by "long lead" do you mean one of those like air line cable things that we have for when we put a stake in the ground and try to play outside? The thing I worry about for long leads is that I walk her in town with traffic. She's usually okay but the other day she caught site of a squirrel and bolted to the left. If I hadn't had the easy button to push to stop her she would have ran right out in front of a passing van. The driver slammed on his brakes when he saw her bolt. 
I really just don't know what I'm doing. Has anyone used any online training packages/sites? I've been looking at a couple. $20 worth of videos is more in my budget than hiring and actual trainer. And in reality, the small town I live in probably doesn't have much of a selection anyway.
Thanks again for the welcome and the advice!


----------



## mdt2492 (Aug 4, 2013)

Right. Picture. Lol


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great picture!

If you're on a budget, go to the library and check out Puppies for Dummies or something similar. Most of it will still work on a one year old. 

Also, when your surfing the search bar, search for 'recall'. You'll find quite a few posts that recall disappeared when puppies were around one year old.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Long lead = 15 foot leash. I don't use retractable because that gives them too much freedom. Fine a training treat - we use merrick lamb lung available on amazon. He goes nuts for it. You can also use bits of poached chicken as a training treat. 

I didn't know what I was doing when we got Wilson either. It was a steep learning curve. You can watch Cesar online or take lessons as petco. Not as good as private, but better than nothing!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

For walks around traffic, I would use a 6ft or shorter lead. The reason a lot of people here don't like retractable ones is partly because you have less leverage when they're way out in front and suddenly bolt after something, but also because of how you teach "heel." The basic idea behind that is, when the dog walks with a loose leash she is rewarded by more walking, and when she pulls, you stop, causing tension on the lead. So the lead provides constant feedback without you having to say anything. With the retractable there is constant pressure on the lead so it's harder for them to learn not to pull. 

Now if you're away from traffic, out in a big field, woods, or a fenced area that's when I'd use the long lead or "check cord" (hunting terminology) like this http://www.gundogsupply.com/tcc-2458.html. You can make your own on the cheap by buying some rope and the clip at a hardware store. Let her drag it behind her and every now and then call her back in a super happy voice. When she comes, grab her collar and give her a bunch of treats and praise. If she ignores you, you can run away and let her chase you, again reward her when she finally gets to you, or you can grab the check cord and reel her in. 

You could try some new treats- cheese, hot dogs, chicken, freeze-dried liver, but some dogs aren't very food motivated. Some are more motivated by praise or even toys. Make whatever that thing is her reward. So maybe you're working on recall and she comes back quickly, throw a ball for her, play tug. 

I've had good luck finding videos on youtube for random training things. It's free and there is a ton of info on there. Here's a couple channels I like http://www.youtube.com/user/pamelamarxsen
http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup
http://www.youtube.com/user/tab289?feature=watch

Don't worry too much. You'll figure it out! I joined the forum a year ago and everything I've just shared with you I learned here. Pretty girl--she reminds me of dmak's (another forum member) black mouth cur/vizsla mix. And yikes are those expensive books! I'm so glad not to have that expense anymore. Resell them on amazon.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Petsmart offers dog training for around $110 for a 6 week course. I live in a residential area and some people drive like idiots. Our puppy is 10 weeks old and we take her for walks on a six foot nylon leash with a clip hook. I hold the leash in an accordion in my hand so that if she pulls she will not destroy my hand.( I had a horse destroy my finger that way.) I also have good control that way. I ask Dharma to sit at every curb before we cross the street. I then tell her she is a good girl and she can't move until I say OK. Lots of praise, consistency, Patience and liver treats!


----------

